# Momentary Feedback



## Grayscale (Aug 15, 2020)

Anyone have a way to add a momentary feedback to a drive pedal? I’m workin off an informant drive but assume it would be the same for most drives.


----------



## Mcknib (Aug 15, 2020)

You mean like the beavis audio howl of flaming death mod


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 15, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> You mean like the beavis audio howl of flaming death mod
> 
> View attachment 5862


What a name.


----------



## Dali (Aug 16, 2020)

There's this https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/backfeeder/

I own an original DF-2 and really love it.


----------



## Grayscale (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes! Like the name suggests the HOFD mod creates some pretty wicked sounds, not sure if I’ll keep it but it’s fun to play around with for now. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Mcknib (Aug 18, 2020)

Grayscale said:


> Yes! Like the name suggests the HOFD mod creates some pretty wicked sounds, not sure if I’ll keep it but it’s fun to play around with for now. Thanks for the suggestion.



Try it with a wah and delay you can get some great atmospheric sounds if you tune the frequency low via the knob, set it high and you can get the seagulls sound not much use musically but good fun and maybe good for an intro


----------

